# Alekej Lesukov - Junior Bodybuilder - New Vid



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

This kid is a legend.....






:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hes gona be number 1 in the pro rankssome day i bet!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

that short video was rather inspirational......


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy sh*t!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Makes you want to cry lol

What a physique!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats crazy, what age is he?

amazing though, must have had some seriously good trainers schooling him at a young age. Impressed vastly though, would be great to be like that.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^ Video of him training at gym.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

damn i wana look like that :<


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> This kid is a legend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monster


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

wowweeee he looks amazing


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hes 21 now,,, bid dude for sure


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

his chest is good but not as good as this 1


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

when will we see him in the pro ranks?

will he need to win the overall at his national show or get one by some other means


----------



## martj (Feb 23, 2009)

WOW...thats just phenomenal never seen anyone so muscular at that age...he's a genetic freak lol.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

daniel.m said:


> when will we see him in the pro ranks?
> 
> will he need to win the overall at his national show or get one by some other means


He needs to win his class, i dont think hes finnished above 3rd in the open yet (thats where he finished at he nationals not long back)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Vids like this make me want to give up, he's a year older than me. [email protected]t.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

WRT said:


> Vids like this make me want to give up, he's a year older than me. [email protected]


 I know  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Celltech?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hes an animal....


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

wow very impressive.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Edit, oops read that wrong. he was 17 here anyway:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

fcuk me genetic freak i am jelous lol


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

im honestly supprised he hasnt done better at the nationals

was this usa nationals?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

blimey,, 17 and looking like that!! awesome


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

incredible back and awsome legs, he,s better than anything we,ve got over here for his age. a young jay cuttler had legs like that at 22.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

That video left me speechless. Incredible.


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Kinell!!!


----------



## chrisba (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow.....that is unreal.

On a side note, how ****ing annoying are the comments on every ****ing bb'ing video on you tube!!!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> im honestly supprised he hasnt done better at the nationals
> 
> was this usa nationals?


i think he is russian, and i think he placed second in his class at the nationals


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Incredible genetics, and amazing lower chest.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Very impressive physique.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fuke me, he's come on unbelievable and he was good before.

The mass, quality and density he's packed on is unreal.....don't look like ha has a weak bodypart.....at his age....Briliiant


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, love the comparison to arnie, looks like hes got a great future ahead of him:thumbup1:


----------



## BobBB (Nov 24, 2005)

Aleksej, go man go, looks like he has what it takes.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

martj said:


> WOW...thats just phenomenal never seen anyone so muscular at that age...he's a genetic freak lol.


He has probably been training since he was a sperm.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He recently won the Body Extreme Invitational in Germany.

Genetic freak for sure but the cynic in me wants to know what he's on and since when.


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Impressive!

Anyone know his stats i.e. height weight etc


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

From what i gather the only thing thats really held his placings back is that he doesnt get supershredded on stage,i think he just looks phenomenal,incredible physique.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

dmcc said:


> He recently won the Body Extreme Invitational in Germany.
> 
> Genetic freak for sure but the cynic in me wants to know what he's on and since when.


Must have naturally high tren and dbol levels :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Phenomenal. B*stard!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TBH i'd be willing to bet that he isnt on anything like people probably want to imagine,he probably isnt doing anything any other guys in the sport arent already doing,he just has better genetics,hence why some that walk amongst us are standouts from early on and the rest of us arent


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

they make em to last in that part of the world dont they! he's very impressive.

id love to know what he's on and been taking and since when.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> TBH i'd be willing to bet that he isnt on anything like people probably want to imagine,he probably isnt doing anything any other guys in the sport arent already doing,he just has better genetics,hence why some that walk amongst us are standouts from early on and the rest of us arent


I agree, he's just one lucky cvnt.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep. Reminds me of how quickly Shawn Ray turned pro. 3 years, wasn't it?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I imagine it's probably very controlled and not as exotic as people think - but hasn't he for years been referred to as "the project"? The earliest photos seem to be no older than 2004/5; it would be interesting to see earlier.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Yep. Reminds me of how quickly Shawn Ray turned pro. 3 years, wasn't it?


yep and look at Phil Heath too,he was a pro basketball player or something and 2 years later is one of the freakiest looking IFBB pro's out there,now thats what you call made for it!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I imagine it's probably very controlled and not as exotic as people think - but hasn't he for years been referred to as "the project"? The earliest photos seem to be no older than 2004/5; it would be interesting to see earlier.


yep agree with that,would be interesting to see earlier pics too.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

B*stards. All of them!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Find it funny how positive the comments are in this thread compared to the start of mine a few weeks ago :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/81085-i-know-probably-isnt-anything-special-but-impressed-me.html

And yeah this guy is "wow" next arney eh?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol everyone keeps saying the next Arnie,this guys physique is FAR superior to Arnies!!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

well done to the lad, he is well and truly huge!

What a idiot posted this quote..

""As much as I like working out ans sports I do not support by any means body abuse.

what is next title going to be?

Its 2013 and he died of steroid overdose?

And as far my long years experience go. 99% people﻿ who admire this are guys, so..... ""

some people just dont see the positive sides go this sport, or gaining muscle in general.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

some folk are just physically incable of saying something positive, its as if they think that by doing so it somehow means they are saying something negative about themselves. Then you get other people who's mothers clearly didnt teach them the common fvckning decency of "if you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything".

Nobs. Youtube seems to get them more than anywhere else, if I ever put up any vids, I'll be disabling comments. Not because it bothers me, or will dent my confidence - I just wouldnt be able to resist getting into arguements with the tossers, and their aint enough hours in the day :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I imagine it's probably very controlled and not as exotic as people think - but hasn't he for years been referred to as "the project"? The earliest photos seem to be no older than 2004/5; it would be interesting to see earlier.


I honestly think if I cloned you mate.....fed and trained one clone like him

Gave gear to one of you like him but let you eat like you do now......

the one that eats and trains like him would come on more.

the longer I do this the more I am finding out that eating is 80% of this game.

He has the holy trinity of bb'ng.

genetics, nutrition/gear and dedicated training:thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> his chest is good but not as good as this 1


Ahh the lovely Zuzanna from bodyrock.tv I've subscribed to her on youtube, she uploads everyday. She is soooo hot.

Back on subject.

Alekej's freaky young physique reminded me of lee priest at 3 years younger.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

oldest one i could find, when he's 13, still crazy genetics even then. second pics at 16 i think


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

The lad is amazing in my eyes and makes me sick as hell he looks like that at my age.

Drug use who knows and who cares. Wether its everything and anything or he is bloody natural i couldnt care he looks amazing and thats all im interested in and how far he can progress.

Altho i have seen people mention myostatin drugs. wether any truth or not no1 will ever know i imagine


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that 13 yo pic says it all................fuking jammy cnut


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

There are 6 billion + humans on this planet, that's hell of a lot of genetic potential possibilities. Every once in a while someone with stupid freak genetics will decide to lift some weights. Hey presto! Monster!!!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> The lad is amazing in my eyes and makes me sick as hell he looks like that at my age.
> 
> Drug use who knows and who cares. Wether its everything and anything or he is bloody natural i couldnt care he looks amazing and thats all im interested in and how far he can progress.
> 
> *Altho i have seen people mention myostatin drugs. wether any truth or not no1 will ever know i imagine*


These drugs are actually peptides that inhibit the myostatin. We still have a lot to learn about the human body. There may well be something else we don't know yet. If you think about. If myostatin inhibition releases growth potential by removing hypertrophy restriction, then there must be something else also restricting it, because if there wasn't then those people/mammals that lack the myostating gene could potentially be 1000lbs of muscle.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> myostating gene could potentially be 1000lbs of muscle.


I'd sell my nuts on ebay for that bad boy:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> There are 6 billion + humans on this planet, that's hell of a lot of genetic potential possibilities. Every once in a while someone with stupid freak genetics will decide to lift some weights. Hey presto! Monster!!!


Exactly,look at pics of Ron Coleman when he was a young boy,i remember reading an interview with him and he mentioned how he had 18'' arms before he even touched a weight,he was just born to grow freaky muscle.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

He's made amazing progress, looks great


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

apparantly their has been some tests run in america recently on bodybuilders etc testing specific igf levels and types or something in their bodies. Flex wheeler was tested and shown to have a unique version in his body.

Dante posted it on pro muscle ill see if i can find it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jesus, hes a monster


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

hilly said:


> apparantly their has been some tests run in america recently on bodybuilders etc testing specific igf levels and types or something in their bodies. Flex wheeler was tested and shown to have a unique version in his body.
> 
> Dante posted it on pro muscle ill see if i can find it.


I think Flex also only has 1 myostatin gene. Can't remember where I read that, but would seem likely


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I think Flex also only has 1 myostatin gene. Can't remember where I read that, but would seem likely


that could have been the test i read. DC posted the study,.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Saw this vid of 1 of routines normally when I see this stuff think its got a bit tired but it made me smile and I was impressed


----------

